# Dandelions



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Dandelions are a problem for me right now. Usually I use the typical Scotts treatment. I already put down Scotts® Turf Builder® With Halts® Crabgrass Preventer. The next step is to put down Scotts® Turf Builder® With PLUS 2® Weed Control which should take care of the dandelions. 

My landscaper says he uses a product (which of course he will not tell me the name of) that gets rid of the dandelions. I'm considering letting him apply it but my issue is he said the grass would turn brown but I could fertilize after a couple of weeks to get the green back. I'm a little uncomfortable with this. Currently my grass in nice and green and I don't want to take a chance.

Is this common?? Can someone suggest another product?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I spent the morning in my yard pulling up the little buggers. I have lived in my house for 7-8 years and this is the first year that we have them. All of my neighbors are saying the same thing.....wonder how long their seeds stay in the ground without growing?


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

Here in N. NJ, we are having a dandelion phenomenon. It's unbelieveable! This season started late, and there was crazy flooding, and now this!

Maybe it has to do with global warming?


----------



## North Star (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't know what your lawn guy is trying to sell you but it sounds like watered down round-up. Get yourself some Super Trimec and mix it exactly like the label says. More is not better with herbicides. If you have a load of dandelions you may have to put down a follow up application. This product should green up the grass. It causes a hyperactive growth rate and collapses the pest. In turf it cause an elevated growth rate but not at the rate that the pest is affected.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

We have a product here in Canada that is called "3 Way"... it kills dandelions, broadleaf plants and something else I can't think of right now. Doesn't hurt the grass at all. I will have to look at the label if you wnat more info. Let me know.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

North Star said:


> I don't know what your lawn guy is trying to sell you but it sounds like watered down round-up. Get yourself some Super Trimec and mix it exactly like the label says. More is not better with herbicides. If you have a load of dandelions you may have to put down a follow up application. This product should green up the grass. It causes a hyperactive growth rate and collapses the pest. In turf it cause an elevated growth rate but not at the rate that the pest is affected.


Thanks!


----------



## North Star (Mar 3, 2005)

"3 Way" is 2-4D. That is what the Super Trimec is. Knocks the crap out of broadleaf weeds. Also if you want to clear a fence row mix it with some Prosecutor "Round Up but I can't stand Scott's products so I don't use them" and give it a good spraying. That mix will wipe out a fence row and not hur the trees or shrubs.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

in addition, spray for the dandelions in the *fall* before frost. Next spring, you'll have few.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

I use Lesco. try and find one around your area.


----------



## North Star (Mar 3, 2005)

I used to use Lesco but they have become less competitive with the pricing they offer. UHS, ProSource One, Advanced Turf are all good places to buy. But for a simple 2-4D you really can't beat just going into a Tractor Supply and picking up a gallon for $20.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

What ever that trugreen truck sprays on my lawn kills them just like that.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The women from the local Baptist church come and pull my neighbor's dandelions before he has a chance to pick them for his wine. They look beautiful the day before.

He pays Truegreen not to come.


----------



## cbtexas (May 18, 2007)

Simple Ortho Weed-B-Gone will knock them down and not harm the grass unless it is St. Augustine grass.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I used Scotts. It also took care of them. Thanks


----------

